# Συζήτηση για... > Ηλεκτρονικά >  >  Κύκλωμα χρονοκαθυστέρησης με 555

## ikonsgr

Καλημέρα. Βρήκα αυτό το κύκλωμα χρονοκαθυστέρησης: http://www.electronics-project-desig...aycircuit.html
Η ερωτησή μου είναι, πρακτικά, ποιο είναι το Minimum διάστημα χρονοκαθυστέρησης που μπορεί να σου δώσει με σχετική ακρίβεια; Μπορεί ας πούμε να είναι κάτω του 0,5μs (π.χ. με R=1KΩ, C=470pf);

----------


## FILMAN

Πόσο μικρή καθυστέρηση θέλεις;

----------


## ikonsgr

Βασικά θέλω να διασφαλίσω σε 2 group διακοπτών με fet που έχω,( και θέλω να ανοιγοκλείνουν εναλλαξ),ότι θα κλείνουν 100% τα πρώτα πριν ανοιξουν τα επόμενα. Κάποιες 100δες nsec είναι αρκετά πιστευω, μιας και χρησιμοποιώ drivers για το On/off οπώτε οι χρόνοι φόρτισης/εκφόρτισης των πυλών των fet είναι της τάξης των 100-150nsec περίπου (μαζί με τα delays + rise/fall times των fet).

----------


## chip

Προφανώς έχει πάνω και κάτω Mosfet.
Καλύτερα μην βάλεις χρόνο λιγότερο από 1μsec. 
ρίξε μια ματιά σε αυτό μήπως σου κάνει
http://users.tkk.fi/jwagner/electr/pwm-deadtime-gen/

----------


## FILMAN

Δεν το κάνουμε με ένα κύκλωμα χρονοκαθυστέρησης (γιατί; ) ούτε και σου κάνει το 555. Ποιο ολοκληρωμένο ελέγχου χρησιμοποιείς;

----------


## ikonsgr

Το κύκλωμα που χρησιμοποιώ είναι το παρακάτω. Το 555 είναι ένα CMOS LMC 555, το d flip-flop (για ακριβώς 50-50 duty cycle) είναι το HEF4013BP(  http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data.../HEF4013BP.pdf ) και τέλος ένα tc 4001BP (http://www.datasheetcatalog.org/data...toshiba/95.pdf ) για να πάρω 2 εξόδους που θα οδηγούν τους drivers των fet ( MICROCHIP TC4422  http://ww1.microchip.com/downloads/e...Doc/21420d.pdf )  . Αν δεν κάνω λάθος, αυτό το κύκλωμα θα δίνει θεωριτικά μία μικρή παύση ανάμεσα στα 2 output αλλά δεν ξέρω αν αυτή είναι αρκετή ώστε να έχουν κλείσει 100% τα fet του 1ου output πριν ανοίξουν τα fet του 2ου output.  
Υ.γ. Φίλε chip, καλό φαίνεται αυτό που εχει στο link αλλά το θέλω για 12volt.Ισως με ένα ΗΕF 4030(  http://ics.nxp.com/products/hef/datasheet/hef4030b.pdf ) να κάνει τη δουλειά που θέλω..

----------


## chip

σαν λογική θα πρέπει να κάνει το 4030 αλλά καλό θα ήταν να τα ελέγξεις όλα αυτά με ένα παλμογράφο.
επίσης αν τα Mosfet σου δουλεύουν στα 310V θα πρότεινα να χρησιμοποιήσεις ειδικό Optocoupler για οδήγηση mosfet (πχ HCPL3120, PC923 ή νεότερα)
Επίσης υπάρχουν Mosfet driver που έχουν ενσωματωμένο το κύκλωμα deadtime (κάποτε είχα χρησιμοποιήσει hip4086 (δεν παράγεται πλεον) της intersil που πήγαιναν έως τα 80v)

----------


## FILMAN

Οι δυο έξοδοι που φαίνονται δεξιά οδηγούν τα δυο MOSFET; Αν ναι, δεν χρειάζεσαι καμιά καθυστέρηση διότι οι παλμοί εκεί είναι μη επικαλυπτόμενοι. Παρεμπιπτόντως, κάνε ρε φίλε το κύκλωμα λίγο πιο κομψό... Αφού έχεις αφήσει δυο NOR αχρησιμοποίητες τί έβαλες το 555 για ταλάντωση; Δε μπορούσες μ' αυτές τις πύλες να φτιάξεις τον ταλαντωτή; Και πάλι σου περισσεύει μισό 4013... Επίσης το πιν 4 του 555 θάπρεπε κανονικά να συνδεθεί στην τάση τροφοδοσίας. Οι ακροδέκτες SET και CLEAR του 4013 είναι σχεδιασμένοι λανθασμένα ως αρνητικής λογικής (η σύνδεσή τους πάντως με τη γη είναι σωστή).

----------


## ikonsgr

FILMAN, καταρχάς ευχαριστώ για την απάντησή σου. Το κύκλωμα το βρήκα κάπου έτοιμο δεν το έφτιαξα ο ίδιος. Αλλωστε δεν είμαι ηλεκτρονικός,οι γνώσεις μου είναι βασικές στα ηλεκτρικα/ηλεκτρονικά.Απο εκει και πέρα, για σχεδίαση-υλοποιηση κυκλωμάτων βαδίζω στο σκεπτικό του "need to know basis" . Θέλω να φτιάξω κάτι; ψάχνω, ρωτάω, μαθαίνω 2 πράγματα, και πάω παρακάτω  :Wink: 
 Στο θέμα μας τώρα, οι 2 έξοδοι που ρώτησες οδηγούν τους drivers tc 4422 που οδηγούν τα mosfet (NPN IRF 540N / PNP IRFP5210 ). Οι παλμοί όπως λες, είναι μεν μη επικαλυπτόμενοι, αλλά ειναι ο νεκρός χρόνος αρκετός για να προλάβει να κλείνει εντελώς το 1 mosfet πριν ανοιξει το άλλο; Ξέρεις πέριπου πόσα nsec dead time έχουν οι έξοδοι του 4001; Γιατί αν έχουν >100ns τότε όντως δεν χρειάζεται τίποτ'άλλο. Αν όμως έχουν πολύ μικρότερο dead time, μήπως για σιγουριά να έβαζα και ένα 4030 στην μία από τις εξόδους για να καθυστερώ καμμια 200ns την έναρξη του παλμού(υπόψην ότι το κύκλωμα θα λειτουργεί σε συχνότητες το πολύ 10δων khz);

----------


## chip

πιστεύω δεν φτάνουν τα 100nsec, και καλύτερα να φροντίσεις για πάνω από 1 μsec.

----------


## FILMAN

Γιάννη, καταρχήν τα MOSFET δεν είναι ΝΡΝ ή ΡΝΡ αλλά καναλιού Ν ή Ρ. Το γεγονός ότι ένα κύκλωμα κυκλοφοράει στο Δίκτυο δεν σημαίνει ούτε ότι είναι καλό ούτε ότι είναι δοκιμασμένο ούτε ότι είναι έξυπνο ούτε ότι αυτός που τόφτιαξε ήξερε καλύτερα ηλεκτρονικά από σένα. Τα καλύτερα κυκλώματα είναι αυτά που φτιάχνει κανείς μόνος του. Στο θέμα μας τώρα. Μετά το τελευταίο σου μήνυμα, μου δημιουργήθηκε η εντύπωση ότι μιλάμε για διαφορετικά πράγματα. Για πόσα MOSFET μιλάμε στην έξοδο του κυκλώματος συνολικά; Για 2 ή για 4;

----------


## ikonsgr

φίλε FILMAN ,εχεις δίκιο N-mosfet και P-mosfet εννοούσα  :Smile:  Οσον αφορά για τα κυκλώματα που αναφέρεις , συμφωνώ μαζί σου, όμως όταν δεν έχεις την θωριτική υποδομή είναι δύσκολο να φτιάξεις τέτοια κυκλώματα μόνος σου, επομένως, από καπου πρέπει να  αρχίσεις έτσι δεν είναι; 
 Τεσπά στο θέμα μας πάλι. H ιστορία έχει ως εξής: Η κάθε μία από τις 2 εξόδους του 4001 θα πηγαίνει σε ένα tc 4422 driver ο οποίος ελέγχει 3 διακόπτες, με τον κάθε διακόπτη να αποτελείται από 2 MOSFET (κοινά gates και sources ώστε να μην έχω πρόβλημα διαρροής με την παρασιτική δίοδο που έχει το κάθε Mosfet). Δηλαδή ο κάθε driver θα ελέγχει συνολικά 6 mosfet ( ο ένας τα 6 N- και ο άλλος τα 6 P-).  Η συνολική χωρ. εισόδου των Nmosfet είναι περίπου 12000pf ενώ των pmosfet 16200pf. Από το datasheet του 4422 προκύπτει ότι αυτές τις χωρητικότητες μπορεί να τις φορτίσει/εκφορτίσει σε λίγότερο από 100ns. Αν σ'αυτό τον χρόνο προσθέσουμε και τα delays-rise/fall times των Mosfet πάμε ~250ns για χρόνο κλεισίματος των p-mosfet που είναι και ο ποιο "βαρύς". Άρα θεωριτικά με ~300ns dead time είμαστε νομίζω εντάξει. 
 Το ερώτημα λοιπόν είναι: Το 4001 δίνει τέτοιο dead time μεταξύ των εξόδων του ή θα πρέπει να βάλω επιπλέον και ένα 4030 για να είμαι 100% σίγουρος ότι δεν θα υπάρχει επικάλυψη στα on/off;

----------

